# Desktop session management



## alx82 (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a very specific question. As desktops are dropping/will drop support for consolekit2, and adopting logind as a session manager, what do you think should be done by 

1) Desktop devs to support session management on FreeBSD
2) By FreeBSD devs to make that easier. 

I'm asking, because I can do something about the first point and because I think FreeBSD is very nice for desktop, and it is very important to have alternatives and choices.

Premise, I'm totally upset of how the systemd cancer spread rapidly, I think it is fine as an init system, but integrating in it things like udev, session management, etc... is a very bad decision. It makes desktops depend on it, which makes them Linux centric, and thus they don't work well on other OSes. However, I would like to just discuss the above two points.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 25, 2018)

The points you make are what is planed. All & everything shall hack on linux. Like all shall work on the pyramid for fame of the king. 

Just listen to Lennard, there is a podcast where he explains it (chaos radio express, the linux ecosystem. In german). What to   do? Port over the shim from OpenBSD? Lobby the developers of KDE not to allow that cruft in? I gave up on Gnome a long time ago... And,  most importantly, do something better. This will also be a phase in linux, and one day they will try to get rid of it. Then offer at least a concept, we all know that the typical inux dev is high on N.I.H., so they will never port actual software.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 25, 2018)

IMO. Drop every single desktop related stuff that hard depends on SystemD relatives. There are plenty of WMs to cover almost every single taste (except, maybe, for lazy people), and *none* of them depends on anything from SystemD to anything, including the Sway (nice tiling WM for Wayland).


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 26, 2018)

Lumina is the communities initiative at a desktop that we control/own, but apparently very little care about it.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 26, 2018)

I will have a try, so when xfce goes for the cool aid I have a backup. And maybe I like it.


----------

